# Tư vấn lắp đặt máy lạnh âm trần giá rẻ tại TPHCM – Thi công ống đồng máy lạnh âm trần



## adkytl (27 Tháng mười hai 2019)

*VÌ SAO NÊN CHỌN GIẢI PHÁP ĐIỀU HÒA ÂM TRẦN CASSETTE:*

Thời tiết nắng nóng, công việc căng thẳng nên các quán ăn, nhà hàng, của hàng cà phê… là địa điểm lý tưởng để đến
Một trong những yếu tố quan trọng trong việc thu hút và giữ chân khách hàng đó là môi trường không khí mát mẻ, trong lành khi ngồi thưởng thức dịch vụ.
Vì vậy với một không gian lớn, khối lượng khách hàng lớn thì chủ đầu tư nên lựa chọn lắp đặt điều hòa âm trần Cassette thổi 4 hướng.
Đây là loại máy điều hòa có dạng hình hộp chữ nhật được gắn chìm trên la phông trần nhà và chỉ lộ ra phần mặt nạ xuống dưới. Ngoài tác dụng làm mát còn mang lại độ thẩm mỹ cao cho nội thất.








*ƯU ĐIỂM CỦA MÁY ĐIỀU HÒA ÂM TRẦN CASSETTE*

Không gian được làm lạnh đều hơn, mát mẻ hơn do máy có 4 cửa gió thổi so với 1 cửa gió hạn chế của loại treo tường dân dụng
Có thể lắp đặt cho những không gian trần cao (Lên đến 4.2m)
Dãy công suất rộng hơn: Từ 1.5HP(13.000btu) đến 6.0HP(47000btu)
Đảm bảo sự thoải mái cho khách hàng nhờ vào khả năng duy trì nhiệt độ ổn định với độ tin cậy tuyệt đối






*LỰA CHỌN CÔNG SUẤT MÁY ĐIỀU HÒA ÂM TRẦN*

Sau đây chúng tôi xin giới thiệu một số thông tin để quý khách nắm khi lựa chọn, lắp đặt, sử dụng máy lạnh… cho hàng hàng, khách sạn,quán cà phê…

-Ước lượng 1HP cho 30 – 45m3 phòng.
LƯU Ý : Công suất điều hòa còn bị ảnh hưởng bới các yếu tố khác như : vật liệu xây dựng, các thiết bị tạo ra nguồn nhiệt tác động đến không gian phòng và số lượng người nhiều hay ít, vì thế không phải nhà hàng, quán cà phê nào cũng có tiêu chuẩn giống nhau.

Thể tích khoảng 30 m3 (khối) = 1.0 Hp
Thể tích khoảng 45 m3 (khối) = 1.5 Hp
Thể tích khoảng 60 m3 (khối) = 2.0 Hp







– Do đó, quý khách hàng có thể tự chọn ra công suất điều hòa cần thiết cho nhà hàng, quán cà phê của mình tùy theo diện tích, chiều cao và hướng nhà.


_*Công ty điện lạnh Ánh Sao - Maylanhanhsao.com*_ - Nhận tư vấn thiết kế & lắp đặt hệ thống lạnh cho căn hộ dân dụng, chung cư cao cấp, tòa nhà văn phòng, các trung tâm tiệc cưới, trung tâm mua sắm, nhà hàng, quán ăn, quán cafe, shop quần áo, các công trình đang xây dựng,...Chúng tôi chuyên cung cấp máy lạnh âm trần Cassette đến từ những thương hiệu lớn như *Daikin, Mitsubishi, Toshiba, LG, Panasonic, Samsung*,...giá tốt nhất tại thị trường miền Nam.

Hotline tư vấn 24/7, luôn sẵn sàng phục vụ quý khách hàng

*Hỗ trợ mua hàng - báo giá nhanh: 0909 588 116 Ms Hiền
Hỗ trợ kỹ thuật - lắp đặt: 0909 400 608 Mr Việt*​
*BẢNG GIÁ THAM KHẢO TOP 4 THƯƠNG HIỆU ĐIỀU HÒA ÂM TRẦN CASSETTE ĐANG ĐƯỢC NHIỀU CHỦ ĐẦU TƯ ƯA CHUỘNG NHẤT*







*Xem thêm >>*
_Bảng giá máy lạnh âm trần Toshiba_
_Bảng giá máy lạnh âm trần Panasonic_
_Bảng giá máy lạnh âm trần Reetech _
_Bảng giá máy lạnh âm trần Gree_

*Tham khảo một số công trình tiêu biểu của chúng tôi tại>>*
facebook.com/maylanhanhsao/


*Công ty TNHH Thương Mai & Dịch Vụ Ánh Sao
Mọi chi tiết xin liên hệ:*

_Địa chỉ : 107/1/3 Đường TCH35, KP5, P.Tân Chánh Hiệp, Q.12 -Tp.HCM_
_VPGD: 702/59A Lê Đức Thọ, P15, Q.Gò Vấp_
_HOTLINE: 0909 588 116 Ms Hiền - 0909 400 608 Mr Việt_
_Email báo giá chi tiết:_ _maylanhanhsao@gmail.com_
_WEBSITE: *maylanhanhsao.com*_


----------



## BAONAM1210 (16 Tháng ba 2020)

ib giá


----------

